# Advice needed for Hevi-Shot, Choke Tube for Rem 11-87



## langkg

Greetings.

I've reviewed several of the threads regarding recommendations about choke tubes and hevi-shot but would like more specific advice.

I have a Rem 11-87 SP in 3" with a cantilever scope mount turkey bbl and a 1.75x4x Bushnell Trophy turkey scope (circle-x). I've taken a couple of turkeys with it now using standard Federal turkey loads (lead). A few years ago I patterned this gun/load and kept 11-12 pellets in the head/neck of a turkey target out to about 30-35 yards.

I shot a nice Tom this past fall on the fall turkey opener at 32 yards. This was the farthest I've shot a live turkey and I was a little concerned about the results as I had to take a follow-up shot and some 'hand-to-spur' combat to finish him off. 

The events of last fall got me thinking about switching to hevi-shot for a little extra power in the event I have a similar occurance in the future. I've never felt the need to shoot hevi-shot for waterfowl but for the 1 or 2 shots you're going to take on a turkey I don't mind the extra expense to have some added 'margin'. 

with that - are any of you shooting hevi-shot with an 11-87 in 3" for turkey? If so, what brand of shells and specifically what brand/model of choke tube? I don't mind patterning a new tube and shot but would like it if I had a recommended starting point from someone that has a successful set-up.

thank you.

-KEN-


----------



## slowpoke

I see you are from Davison. I live just south of Davison off M15. I got a new 870 3 &1/2' Remington for Christmas. I just sent off for a Indian Creek choke tube for my gun. I will be doing some testing to see if I can get 50 yds out of my gun. I have tried it out with 3 different turkey lodes so far and I am not impress. I even tried the Heavy shot in number 4 shot. I am going to get me some number 6 heavy shot to try. I have found good info that number 6 lead shot can't be counted on much after 35 yds. but in the heavy shot (13) you are good because its denser then lead. Maybe we can hook up for some testing. You can try my Indian Choke tube if you like. My son got a new turkey gun last spring and he's going to do some testing also. Good luck. Jim.


----------



## jjc155

I have had good luck with my Rhino tukey choke tube and hevi 13 in #6 shot 3inch shells out of my 870. pricey tube/shell combo but works very well.

J-


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Let me start by stating, that if you wanted to stay with lead you could, you may have to switch tubes and shells. No 6 lead is more than capable of killing a turkey out to forty yards with the proper choke and load combination. 

Hevi shot has many benefits over lead. First it is obviously heavier and denser than lead. A no 6 pellet of hevi has roughly the same energy as a no 4 lead shot. I personally see no reason when shooting heavier than lead alternatives to shoot anything other than 6s. By having the confidence in No 6s and shooting number sixes you are increasing the number of pellets and in most cases increasing pattern density. 

If you are willing to spend the money and shoot hevi shot, I make one recommendation. Make sure that you either purchase 3.5 2.25oz 6s or the 3 inch 2oz 6s. Hevi manufactured a few years ago a 1 5/8 load and a 1 3/4 and both do not pattern very well at all do to the components contained in the shell ie buffering, wad, powder etc. The easiest way to distinquish between the two shells is, the good ones are a goldish brown color and the junk ones are red and green. 

As for a choke tube, once again if you are willing to spend a little money for ultimate performance. I recommend two, the first is Indian Creek already mentioned in the thread, I believe Indian Creek is recommending a 665 for the bronze hevi 2oz load. The people at indian creek are great and will get you set up. The other choke tube that is awesome is a Pure Gold, Bill Davis produces a heck of choketube and would be more than willing to discuss with you what you need. 

Another choke tube to try is the Strut Stopper Extreme by Tru Glo. Now dont get confused. Tru Glo has Numerous chokes with similiar names, but it must be the Strut stopper extreme, NOT GOBBLE STOPPER EXTREME AND NOT STRUT STOPPER (no extreme at end). My girlfriends gun with this choke will produce over 200 pellets in a ten inch circle under ideal conditions. This choke is also awesome if you want to stay with lead. Pair this choke with the Winchester HV 1 3/4 6s, the black ones, and it provides as a devestating combo with lead that you will find. 

Pure Gold www.gameacc.net
Indian Creek www.indiancreekss.com
Strut Stopper Extreme http://www.theconsumerlink.com/TruGlo/detail/TCL+TG150X/113

Best of luck to you man, if you need any more info please feel free to PM me


----------



## TheBigEasy

I'm shooting a JellyHead tube out of my 11-87 with Hevi-13 No.6 3".

P.S. This combo killed my Big Tom last year at 47 yards with no follow up shot needed.


----------



## SgtSabre

The now-discontinued Remington Hevi-Shot _waterfowl_ loads (3", 1.25oz of #6 shot) works well for me in my Browning Gold with the factory full choke*. At 35yds it puts 95-100 pellets on an 8.5 x 11" peice of printer paper with a nicely uniform pattern. Keep in mind that the waterfowl loads I am using have a lower pellet count than the Hevi-Shot turkey loads.

Although this load is discontinued, I believe Eviron-Metal has a very similar loading of Hevi-13. The moral of my story, however, is that you might not need an expensive choke.

*My manual says not to use this choke with Hevi-Shot. I called Browning and talked to them about it. They told me that it would not cause damage. They recommend a modified choke as the maximum because they thought a tighter choke would blow the pattern.


----------



## Firefighter

To date, the best choke/shot combo ive used is a jellyhead choke and 3 inch #5 winchester supreme XX magnums (about 12 bucks a box). This combo blew hevishot out of the water at 40 yards, and I dropped a limbhanger at 49 yards last year dead. At 40 yards, i avg 10-15 pellets in the brain/spinal cord. 
My point is, dont overlook the cheaper ammo, as it will outpreform even the most expensive in certain weapons.
Higher price doesn't mean better results!!!


----------



## Gobblerman

I use a Remington Hevi Shot Choke with my Remington 11-87 along with 3 inch heavy shot. I've been fortunate to take 11 gobblers the past 3 years with this set up. I've taking them as close as 10 yards out to 50 yards. I always pattern the gun every spring just to make sure it patterns good.

Good Luck.


----------



## Shoot'em up81

Another vote for the Remington Hevi Shot Choke. I have an 870 and have been shooting 3" hevi shot almost since it came out. The furthest shot I've taken on a live bird was about 35 yards, but I have gotten good patterns out to 45. I've taken 5 or 6 birds with this combo.


----------



## smoke

I shoot an undertaker choke tube with #5 hevi shot and killed my tom at 56 yards stone dead. I couldn't believe it really. He hung up on me for what seemed like an hour and would not come any closer. He had a few girl friends with him he didn't want to leave. SO I thought what the heck, might as well try it. It pattered very very well at 40 yards 105 pellet count inside a 30" circle. SO kaboom! 3 flaps and fell over! Flipped me out a bit but i'm sold on the combo for sure. try it you might like it.
Smoke


----------



## jaedymack

I also shoot the undertaker in my 870. I have patterned 3 different loads with my gun. A federal load, Winchester load, and the Remington Duplex 4x6. All loads were 3 inch shells. The Remington duplex put by far more pellets in the neck that the other loads. At 40 yards several pellets still hit the neck of my paper target. So far the longest shot I have made was 35 yards with no fly aways. I am very impressed the the duplex and that will be all I shoot.


----------



## GG2

I have tried many turkey chokes and many turkey loads. I lost a few birds shooting standard turkey loads and per the advice of a retired man I went to a regular high brass field load ( straight up lead). The paper showed a pattern that was not as pretty as the copper plated loads and rightfully so. The plating and buffering in a turkey load helps to produce a uniform pattern. That said I started downing birds with the standard loads. I did switch to #5 hevi shot 2 years ago and It landed me 2 birds. As far a chokes I've used a Rhino with my 1187 for 6 years now. I have been on every forum i can find and the matchup is always Rhino VS jellyhead it seems. I still think i can do better so just tonight I went into Schupbachs Sporting goods in Jackson and bought a Hevi Shot - Hevi 13 Turkey Choke and a box of the hevi shot Magnum 5/6/7 loads. they are pricey, and maybe for the money I should have ordered shells from the Nitro Ammunition company but I want to give this setup a chance. According to the friendly folks at Schupbachs this setup of choke and rounds has produced very good results from Customers bringing back only good feedback to the store. I plan to pattern test this weekend. Worst case I'm out the $60 for the hevi shot choke and I put the Rhino back in. The 18th of April will be here soon. If anyone has any input on the Hevi shot choke, and or comparing it to a Rhino choke I'd be interested in the results. FYI the Rhino is a .660 Dia, and polished to a I.D. mirror finish, and the Hevi Choke is .662 and black oxide finished featuring 2 I.D. grooves which i can only assume are to get the wad off of the pellets prior to leaving the end of the barrel. Good Luck everyone --- Gary


----------



## DEDGOOSE

GG2 said:


> I have tried many turkey chokes and many turkey loads. I lost a few birds shooting standard turkey loads and per the advice of a retired man I went to a regular high brass field load ( straight up lead). The paper showed a pattern that was not as pretty as the copper plated loads and rightfully so. The plating and buffering in a turkey load helps to produce a uniform pattern. That said I started downing birds with the standard loads. I did switch to #5 hevi shot 2 years ago and It landed me 2 birds. As far a chokes I've used a Rhino with my 1187 for 6 years now. I have been on every forum i can find and the matchup is always Rhino VS jellyhead it seems. I still think i can do better so just tonight I went into Schupbachs Sporting goods in Jackson and bought a Hevi Shot - Hevi 13 Turkey Choke and a box of the hevi shot Magnum 5/6/7 loads. they are pricey, and maybe for the money I should have ordered shells from the Nitro Ammunition company but I want to give this setup a chance. According to the friendly folks at Schupbachs this setup of choke and rounds has produced very good results from Customers bringing back only good feedback to the store. I plan to pattern test this weekend. Worst case I'm out the $60 for the hevi shot choke and I put the Rhino back in. The 18th of April will be here soon. If anyone has any input on the Hevi shot choke, and or comparing it to a Rhino choke I'd be interested in the results. FYI the Rhino is a .660 Dia, and polished to a I.D. mirror finish, and the Hevi Choke is .662 and black oxide finished featuring 2 I.D. grooves which i can only assume are to get the wad off of the pellets prior to leaving the end of the barrel. Good Luck everyone --- Gary


Wow this thread is old.. The mag blends are proving to be a winner on the patterning board.. The H 13 7s eclipse it on the board but EM has went and changed wads and messed this load all up so it is not a slam dunk as it was a year ago.. 

As for your Hevi Choke.. They are produced by Carlsons.. Carlsons produces a fine choke. But not as consistent as a Pure Gold, Indian creek or Rhino.. YOu should see results you like out of that choke, but it most definetiely be my first choice with any gun.. The 660 rhino would most likely be wicked with the Straight 7s as the E.D. is pretty dang tight, same for the hevi.. Look forward to your comparison.


----------



## GG2

Thanks for the reply. After further evaluations online I've decided to stay with the Rhino and get my $60 back. I will compare the Hevi mag 567 to the Heavy #5s and I think i have some #6s too. I will pick up a box of Hevi 7's as well. Rhino makes a good Choke and I've heard nothing but good about them. I hear alot about the pure gold, and the Indian creek as well, I just haven't shot one or know anyone that does. The Jelly head users seem to think they have the best in the land but maybe were splitting hairs here.


----------



## hughliu69

Bunker Review - truglo Switchback Watch: http://play.kendincos.com/156987/Whlvzfjtxhlhlnr-bunker-review-truglo-switchback-watch.html


----------



## iceoiler

I have a mossberg 535 turkey gun, 22" barrel, switched out the turkey choke that came with it, to a carlson's ported turkey choke. Patterned a lot of different ammo, and settled od hevi shot hevi 13, 6's. At 35 yards i get a great dense pattern, dropped a turkey in its tracks at 36 yrds last spring. i got a little more distance with 5's but just not as quite dense a pattern. just pattern as much ammo throw it as you can, what your gun likes is up to your gun!


----------



## SILVER FOX

If you are only getting 11 to 12 pellets of hevi shot at 35 yards it sounds to me that your scope isn't on. At 40 yards with hevi shot i will get 35 to 40 pellets in the head and neck area. What i recommend is that you get a large piece of cardboard or a box. Place the box about 12 to 15 yards out and with a magic marker draw a circle about the size of a nickel and shoot. You should blow that circle away. If you see any of the circle out of the center of your pattern your scope is off (adjust accordenly). You can't beat hevi shot and there chokes.


----------

